# Rider weight limit on straight C40?



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Would a straight C40 be appropriate for a 215lb rider. I am 64yo and do not race and live in southwest Florida= no climbing except for an occasional tall bridge.
Thanks,
DG


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dgreenb1 said:


> Would a straight C40 be appropriate for a 215lb rider. I am 64yo and do not race and live in southwest Florida= no climbing except for an occasional tall bridge.
> Thanks,
> DG


I think you'd be OK...I weigh close to that and was told a C-40/50 would work. Right now I ride a Master XL.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

dgreenb1 said:


> Would a straight C40 be appropriate for a 215lb rider. I am 64yo and do not race and live in southwest Florida= no climbing except for an occasional tall bridge.
> Thanks,
> DG


I'm nearly that too and ride a C50 and MXL with no flex at all. But........... I have made a C40 wobble and creak. You'd probably be OK but I'd go for a C50 or MXL if you can.


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

What's an MXL? I'd love to go for a C50 but this is my third bike and I just can't justify the expense 

DG


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dgreenb1 said:


> What's an MXL? I'd love to go for a C50 but this is my third bike and I just can't justify the expense
> 
> DG


Master Xtra Light. Colnago's top end steel bike. If you're not racing I'd recommend it highly. Nice ride for us heavier riders.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Bringing back an old topic for a bit more insight.I 'd appreciate any input from plus sized riders with C40 experience. I'm a 250 lb clyde masher considering a sweet, lightly used straight Team Lampre C40( pre Bstay, non HP ) with steel forks with questions: 
[] should I even be considering a used 1994-96 C40 given my girth?
[] how likely will rear stays and/or bb be _too_ flexie? 
[] should I just stick with steel( Pinarello Vuelta )?

Build would be primarily for century rides( R10 triple kit with Record 32h hubs db laced to DT Swiss RR585 rims and 25c tires ).

Thx for any jumbo/clyde feedback...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

edmundjaques said:


> I'm nearly that too and ride a C50 and MXL with no flex at all. But........... I have made a C40 wobble and creak. You'd probably be OK but I'd go for a C50 or MXL if you can.


As good as the c-40,c-50 or c-59 is they build these bikes with target average weights in mind. While i think the bike can handle the weight, you may wish to consider either a master or a custom carbon bike like parlee where they can adjust the carbon tubes to your size/weight. There is a difference between "works" and "optimal"


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

wpod said:


> Bringing back an old topic for a bit more insight.I 'd appreciate any input from plus sized riders with C40 experience. I'm a 250 lb clyde masher considering a sweet, lightly used straight Team Lampre C40( pre Bstay, non HP ) with steel forks with questions:
> [] should I even be considering a used 1994-96 C40 given my girth?
> [] how likely will rear stays and/or bb be _too_ flexie?
> [] should I just stick with steel( Pinarello Vuelta )?
> ...


That Lampre version was mark 1 of the c40s, and was definitely optimized for a rider at ~150lbs/67kilos. (The pre-production model C40 was designed for an even lighter rider.) 
If you're sold on C40s, you might want to look for a later BStay model that has a stiffer rear triangle and slightly oversized downtube.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

As far as weight limits, the Colnago manual I have says "The use we foresee is that a Colnago frame and fork in perfect conditions.....roads if road bike, reasonable terrain if mountain bike, in daylight hours operated by an unimpaired operator weighing no more than 209lbs (95kg). The manual is not model specific, and given it even states mountain bikes, must be a universal limit Colnago suggests.

This is right out of their manual, though this is not stated in terms of voiding any warranty or cant be ridden by riders outside what they "foresee".

I know people often talk about weight limits for certain models, though the manual I have does not specifically state any, just a general limit.


----------

